# Winchester Supreme Powerpoint Plus Bullets?



## JBird227 (May 8, 2005)

I was wondering if anybody shoots the Winchester Supreme Powerpoint Plus. 
Here is a link that shows them. 
Are they any good?


----------



## Handgunner (May 8, 2005)

Never tried the Power Points, but absolutely LOVE the Ballistic Silvertips!


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (May 8, 2005)

I'm with Delton as I too LOVE the Silvertips. I shoot them out of my .270 with no problems at all. I'm sure the Power Points Plus would do a great job as well.


----------



## Lead Poison (May 8, 2005)

I haven't even tried the "Power Point Plus" ammo, because I stay away from all moly coated bullets.

The regular "Power Points" however, are fine. They are reliable, and are very inexpensive, compared to premium ammo.


----------



## ramblinrack (May 8, 2005)

i shoot the winchester fail safe, formerly black talon out of my 308. nice round imo.


----------



## Craig Knight (May 8, 2005)

I have used the Power Points and the Fail Safes (Black talons) in my 300 Win Mag., They are devistating I used the power points in my 243 till this year and I switched over to 100 Grain Nosler Partitions.


----------



## JBird227 (May 12, 2005)

Lead Poison said:
			
		

> I haven't even tried the "Power Point Plus" ammo, because I stay away from all moly coated bullets.
> 
> The regular "Power Points" however, are fine. They are reliable, and are very inexpensive, compared to premium ammo.


Why do you stay away from the moly coated bullets?


----------



## JBird227 (May 12, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Never tried the Power Points, but absolutely LOVE the Ballistic Silvertips!


One of my friends shoots the ballistic silvertips, but they dont make them in the 30-30. I see how those shoot, so I was just wondering about the Power point plus, because those are the only ones that come in the 30-30.


----------

